# {RESOLVED} Computer won't recognize printer



## justpeg (Jan 30, 2000)

I am running Win98SE, upgraded from Win95 last fall. Ran great. Had a crash, now it won't recognize my Canon BJC-620 printer. I have uninstalled it and tried to reinstall it but it won't see that it is there. I have disconnected it & connected to another comp. & it works fine. I also can't control my display properties. My computer is a CTX and is over 2 years old. Everything else seems to work.

------------------
justpeg


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Your printer problem could be caused by a lot of things, here a MS Article on the subject: http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q128/3/45.asp?LNG=ENG&SA=ALLKB

For your Display Properties problem, try using MS Tweak UI Repair option. Or you may have a corrupted files, try running DESK.CPL.

Good luck. Dan-O









[This message has been edited by Dan O (edited 01-29-2000).]


----------



## justpeg (Jan 30, 2000)

Thanks for the help! I made a note for future ref.









I read some of the posts here and managed to get enough info that I stumbled onto a fix for my problem. I went into safe mode and removed the LPT1 port and the display adapter, separately, then I rebooted and my PC found the new hardware and installed it. But my printer still didn't show up. Then I went into setup, and chose "Auto Configure Fail Safe Settings", saved the settings and exited. After this reboot it found the printer and installed it without a problem. All is working fine now.









Thanks for a great "Fix-it-myself" guide.









------------------
justpeg

[This message has been edited by justpeg (edited 01-30-2000).]


----------

